# أين  تكلــــم المسيح  عن الخطيــــة الأصليــــة ؟



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ...*


*أين  تكلــــم المسيح  عن الخطيــــة الأصليــــة **؟
*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2010)

صرحة هذة شبهة من الشبهات الوسامية الذكية جدا ( لو كان المطلوب هو رد حرفى ) !

نبدأ اولا من العهد القديم

و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه
( تك 3 : 15 )

العهد الجديد

لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلص ما قد هلك 
(مت  18 :  11)

كما ان ابن الانسان لم يات ليخدم بل ليخدم و ليبذل نفسه *فدية* عن كثيرين 
(مت  20 :  28)
لان ابن الانسان ايضا لم يات ليخدم بل ليخدم و ليبذل نفسه *فدية* عن كثيرين 
(مر  10 :  45)
و كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان 
(يو  3 :  14)
السارق لا ياتي الا ليسرق و يذبح و يهلك و اما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة و ليكون لهم افضل 
(يو  10 :  10)



​


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

اولا : كل كلام الكتاب المقدس هو وحي الله الصادق ، وكلام الرسائل والرؤيا هو ايضا مما عرفه التلاميذ والرسل عن الرب يسوع ، ومالم يذكره في حياته قبل الصلب ، فقد ذكره لهم في فترة الاربعين المقدسة ( بين القيامة والصعود ) .

ولكن اجابة لطلب المسلم الذي يطلب الكلام من الرب يسوع المسيح فقط ، نقول :

يوحنا اشار الى المسيح بوصفه ( حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ) (يوحنا 1: 29) 
وقال المسيح لليهود (  قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي وستطلبونني وتموتون في خطيتكم.حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا.)(يوحنا 8: 21) وقال في ليلة العشاء الربانّي (لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.)(متى 26: 18)

هذا الكلام كله (من اقوال المسيح فقط ) ، قاله لتلاميذه من اليهود ، فهم يعرفون ان دماء الذبائح الحيوانية هي للتكفير عن الخطية التي يفعلها الانسان لانه مولود بالخطية ، كما قال المرنم في المزمور : ( هانذا بالاثم صوّرت وبالخطية حبلت بي امي)(مزمور 51: 5)

بقي اخيرا تعريف ما هو الخطية الاصلية : هي التعدي اي (كسر وصية الله) وهذه يفعلها اي انسان مولود (ابن آدم) ، والوحيد ( مولود المرأة ) هو الذي تنبأت عنه النبؤات انه القدوس الخالي من الخطية ( اشعياء 7: 14).


----------



## أَمَة (2 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز كرستيان 


مصطلح "الخطيئة الأصلية" لم ترد على لسان الرب يسوع المسيح. ولم ترد في الكتاب المقدس. 

الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن خطيئة آدم وحواء التى كانت أصل كل الخطايا ولهذا سمتها الكنيسة بالخطيئة الاصلية, كذلك عُرفت بمُسمى آخر "السقوط".

كما تعلم، بهذه الخطيئة سقط الإنسان من حالة البرارة وصار بعيدا عن نور الرب، والبعد عن نوره ظلمة. لذلك قال السيد المسيح في يوحنا :
12
46 أَنَا قَدْ *جِئْتُ نُوراً* *إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* حَتَّى كُلُّ *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي* *لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. *
47 وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ لأَنِّي *لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ* *الْعَالَمَ* بَلْ *لِأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ*. 
48 مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. *اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ*

السيد المسيح يتكلم عن خلاص العالم الذي يتكلم من نتائج السقوط الأول و نتائج الخطيئة الأصلية ليعدنا الى النور السماوي.

تمعن في كلام السيد المسيح عن الدينونة.... يقول أنه لم يأتِ ليدين بل ليخلص ولكنه لم يفرض خلاصه علينا لأن الله هو هو لا يتبدل ولا يتغير أبدا يعطينا دائما حرية إستعمال إرادتنا لنكن مسؤولين عن تصرفاتنا.

فكما أنه أعطى الإنسان الأول حرية طاعته أو عصيانه في وصيته بعدم الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ولكن بيّنَ له عاقبة العصيان, كذلك فعل الرب المتجسد بأن أعطانا حرية إستعمال إرادتنا في الإيمان به وقبول كلامه، وبين لنا أن من يرذله ويرفض كلامه تكون الدينونة عقابه. 

اليك هذا الرابط وانا متأكدة انك ستستمتع به 

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...12-Pope-Why-Did-Jesus-Come-to-Our-World_.html


----------



## epsalmos (2 مارس 2010)

*عزيزى كريستيان .. دعنى اوكد على كلام الحبيب نيو مان *

*مفيش حاجه اسمها هاتى لى اين قال المسيح كذا ...*

*********

*لو مشينا بالنظام ده .. يبقى الانجيل عبارة عن اقوال اباء مع شوية كلام للمسيح !!!*

*و من يطاوع هذا الكلام .. يبقى بيشكك فى مصداقية من نقل تعليم المسيح !!*

*ازاى اصدق ما نقلوه من اقوال المسيح و ارفض ما قالوه من تعاليم المسيح ؟!!!!*


*الكتاب كله موحى به من الله *

*و لو الكلام هكذا يبقى نشيل كل الكتاب المقدس و نحتفظ بكام ايه اللى تقول و قال يسوع كذا .. او فتح فاه و علمهم قائلا .. و يبقى كده وفرنا جزء كبير من الانجيل !!!*

*و لكى نكون موضوعيين ... لو انا بتكلم مع مسلم .. اقوله ورينى اين قال الله نفسه و ليس رسول الاسلام .. او الصحابه او حفاظ القران...*

*و يبقى نشيل الكلام اللى بيقول و قالت الجن و قال موسى و قال اكافرون ... و نبحث عما قاله الله على لسانه فقط فى القران !!!!*


*مفيش حد هايرضى بذلك .. و نحن كمان لا نرضى ان احد يقسم لنا كتاب الله الى اقوال للمسيح و الباقى ليس من اقواله !!!*


*اما بالنسبه لسوالك عن ايات الخطيه الاصليه ...*

*الايات كثيره جدا .. سواء عهد قديم او عهد جديد ..*

*عندك :*

*هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم*

*و الرب قد وضع عليه اثم جميعنا *

*ليس من يفعل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد .. الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا لكن اعوزهم مجد الله *

*و غيره الكثير جدا !!*

*تحياتى لك*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 مارس 2010)

*أشكرك اخي مولكا *



> لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلص ما قد هلك
> (مت 18 : 11)



*ما قد هلك = الخطية الأصلية (صح) ؟؟*

*اشكرك أستاذي نيومان , أعلم انه كله وحي من الله ولافرق بين كلام المسيح وغيره في الكتاب المقدس لأنه كله من الله *
*لكن طلبي كلام على لسان الرب يسوع ليس غيره .*
*أشكرك . *​ 
*اشكرك اختي أمة ...*​


> بهذه الخطيئة سقط الإنسان من حالة البرارة وصار بعيدا عن نور الرب، ​


*هذا هو سؤالي ..*
*أين تحدث المسيح عن تلك النقطة وهي اساس الإيمان ولهذا قد جاء . *

*تحية لك اخي ايبسالموس ربنا يباركك انا اعلم هذا جيدا بكل تأكيد ولاافرق بين كلام المسيح وغيره في الكتاب المقدس لأنه كله موحى من الله وسؤالي:*
*هل قال الرب يسوع انه جاء من اجل الخطيئة الأصلية ( خطيئة أدم ) *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا ...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

اشعياء النبي يذكر الخطية الاصلية بالقول 



 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ 
2  نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ  لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. 
3  مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ  الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ  بِهِ. 
4 لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا.  وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 
5  وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا.  تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 
6 *كُلُّنَا  كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ  وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. *
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ  وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ  صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
8 مِنَ  الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ  يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ  أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ  غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ  يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ  يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى  نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
11  مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ  بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
12  لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ  غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ  مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي  الْمُذْنِبِينَ. 
(اشعياء 53)

وكما ترى فان الخطية ( الاثم بالمفرد ) كان اننا كلنا ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقة ( كغنم ) .

الكلام بصورة الكناية ، والمسيح ايضا تكلم بنفس الصيغة عن نفسه انه الراعي الصالح وانه الذي جاء ليرجع الغنم والخراف الضالة الى الحظيرة .

الكلام هنا عن الخطية الاصلية بنفس التشبية ( الغنم الضالة ) .

الانجيل مليء بالاثباتات ، ولكن من يغمض عينه وعقله وقلبه لن يرى الحقيقة الساطعة كالشمس .


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2010)

> *ما قد هلك = الخطية الأصلية (صح) ؟؟*


صح عموما وصح خصوصا

لية ؟
لأن الخطية فى المسيحية لا تتوارث ولهذا المسيح  عبر عن الخلاص من " الذى هلك " وهو ما نقول عليه فساد الطبيعة وهى التى " هلكت "​


----------



## الهنا يهوه (2 مارس 2010)

4000 سنة بيجهز شعبه لمجئ المسيا
4000 سنة بيتكلم عن الخطية اللى صارت حاجز بينه وبين البشر
4000 سنة كل نبى اتى تنبا بدقة عن ان المسيح سياتى ويحمل اثام الكثيرين ويشفع فى المذنبين 
والمسيح نفسه قال انى اتى من اجل خطية العالم ويرفعها على الخشبة
كل دا ويقولوا اين قال
ياعباد النص تخلصوا من عبادة الاصنام رسالة الانجيل واضحة لكل من يبحث عن خلاصه
سفر إشعياء 59: 2
بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلهِكُمْ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ.
المسيح لم ياتى فقط من اجل خطية ادم وحواء
المسيح جاى لغفران جميع خطايا بنى البشر اللى ارتكبوها بسبب الطبيعة الفاسدة اللى ورثناها من ادم وحواء 
 إنجيل يوحنا 1: 29
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ *خَطِيَّةَ* الْعَالَمِ!


----------



## coptic servant (2 مارس 2010)

*قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي وستطلبونني وتموتون في خطيتكم.حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا.)(يوحنا 8: 21*


*لاحظ ان المسيح استخدم الخطية كمفرد وليس كجمع للدلالة علي الخطية الاصلية*


*ثم عندي استفهام لك عزيزي كريستيان*

*سفر المزامير 51: 5*
*هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي *

*سفر المزامير 58: 3*
*زَاغَ الأَشْرَارُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. ضَلُّوا مِنَ الْبَطْنِ، مُتَكَلِّمِينَ كَذِبًا. *


*داود النبي اوضح لنا الخطية الاصلية في نص صريح لا يقبل مجرد التشكيك*

*وايضا يقول القديس بطرس *

*1) رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 21*
*لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *



*يعني كل الكتبا موحي به من الروح القدس وليس كلام المسيح فقط*
*ثم ملحوظة اخري هل يجب ان يسرد المسيح لليهود قصة سقوط ادم وحواء رغم انها قصة جوهرية وهي اسا س  عقيدتي التجسد و الفداء*


*عزيزي الفاضل الخطية الاصلية مفهوم معروف لدي اليهود لا يحتاج المسيح ان يحكيه مرة اخري مثلما لم يحتاج ان يحكي قصة سقوط ادم وحواء لانها معروفة لدي اليهود*


----------



## coptic servant (2 مارس 2010)

*سفر المزامير 58: 3
زَاغَ الأَشْرَارُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. ضَلُّوا مِنَ الْبَطْنِ، مُتَكَلِّمِينَ كَذِبًا. *

*النص ده مهم جدا يا جماعة ومع ذلك لا اعرف لماذا لا نستخدمه بكثرة
*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 مارس 2010)

> صح عموما وصح خصوصا
> 
> لية ؟
> لأن الخطية فى المسيحية لا تتوارث ولهذا المسيح عبر عن الخلاص من " الذى هلك " وهو ما نقول عليه فساد الطبيعة وهى التى " هلكت "


 
*أشكرك مولكا ... *

*الهنا يهوه  ربنا يباركك *

*



قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي وستطلبونني وتموتون في خطيتكم.حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا.)(يوحنا 8: 21


لاحظ ان المسيح استخدم الخطية كمفرد وليس كجمع للدلالة علي الخطية الاصلية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا كوبتيك سيرفانت وضحت جدا ربنا يباركك . 




			هل يجب ان يسرد المسيح لليهود قصة سقوط ادم وحواء رغم انها قصة جوهرية وهي اسا س عقيدتي التجسد و الفداء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لأ ...





عزيزي الفاضل الخطية الاصلية مفهوم معروف لدي اليهود لا يحتاج المسيح ان يحكيه مرة اخري مثلما لم يحتاج ان يحكي قصة سقوط ادم وحواء لانها معروفة لدي اليهود

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقت . 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا و شكرا للردود 

الإجابة وصلت ,
السؤال إنتهى . 

*


----------



## حمورابي (4 مارس 2010)

تحية
لقدّ أجاب ألأحبة قبلي أجابة في الصميمْ وه ِ أجابة وافية وكافية . ولكن أسوغ لنفسي الفرصة لكي أضع لحضرتك أيتين فقط . 

الخطية ألأصلية موضوع موجود في الكتاب المقدس ولا يستطيع أن ينكرهُ أحد أو بمعنى اخر من كان صادقاً مع نفسه . وضح جميع الرسل وألأنبياء في العهد القديم أنهم أثقلو بالخطايا وبهذا الهيكل البشري (الجسد) الذي أصبح عرضة لأختبارات أبليس وطلبوا الصفح . من الله والله أوجد طريقة للخلاص قبلْ تأسيس العالم . 

سفر أشعياء النبي أصحاح 26 

20هَلُمَّ يَا شَعْبِي ادْخُلْ مَخَادِعَكَ، وَأَغْلِقْ أَبْوَابَكَ خَلْفَكَ. اخْتَبِئْ نَحْوَ لُحَيْظَةٍ حَتَّى يَعْبُرَ الْغَضَبُ. 21لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ لِيُعَاقِبَ إِثْمَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ فِيهِمْ، فَتَكْشِفُ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءَهَا وَلاَ تُغَطِّي قَتْلاَهَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ

سفر أرميا أصحاح 14 

19هَلْ رَفَضْتَ يَهُوذَا رَفْضًا، أَوْ كَرِهَتْ نَفْسُكَ صِهْيَوْنَ؟ لِمَاذَا ضَرَبْتَنَا وَلاَ شِفَاءَ لَنَا؟ انْتَظَرْنَا السَّلاَمَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ خَيْرٌ، وَزَمَانَ الشِّفَاءِ فَإِذَا رُعْبٌ. 20قَدْ عَرَفْنَا يَا رَبُّ شَرَّنَا، إِثْمَ آبَائِنَا، لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا إِلَيْكَ. 21لاَ تَرْفُضْ لأَجْلِ اسْمِكَ. لاَ تَهِنْ كُرْسِيَّ مَجْدِكَ. اُذْكُرْ. لاَ تَنْقُضْ عَهْدَكَ مَعَنَا. 22هَلْ يُوجَدُ فِي أَبَاطِيلِ الأُمَمِ مَنْ يُمْطِرُ، أَوْ هَلْ تُعْطِي السَّمَاوَاتُ وَابِلاً؟ أَمَا أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا؟ فَنَرْجُوكَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ كُلَّ هذِهِ.

سفر هوشع أصحاح 4 كله يتكلم عن موضوع الخطية تقريباً وعن نكران الله 

1اِسْمَعُوا قَوْلَ الرَّبِّ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: «إِنَّ لِلرَّبِّ مُحَاكَمَةً مَعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ أَمَانَةَ وَلاَ إِحْسَانَ وَلاَ مَعْرِفَةَ اللهِ فِي الأَرْضِ. 2لَعْنٌ وَكَذِبٌ وَقَتْلٌ وَسِرْقَةٌ وَفِسْقٌ. يَعْتَنِفُونَ، وَدِمَاءٌ تَلْحَقُ دِمَاءً. 3لِذلِكَ تَنُوحُ الأَرْضُ وَيَذْبُلُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ، وَأَسْمَاكِ الْبَحْرِ أَيْضًا تَنْتَزِعُ.


العهدّ الجديد تكلم السيد المسيح عن الخطية ألأصلية ومنها أصحاح 8 إنجيل كما دونه مار يوحنا 

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!» 

أكيد الفريسيين والكتبة لم يكونوا زناة وكل يوم سكارى وأكيد فهمو كلام السيد المسيح حينما قال لهم من منكم بلا خطية ولا واحد قال نحن بلا خطية على ألأقل لم نزني . ولكن فهموا أن الخطية فيهم كما فيها وكما في الكل . وأنه هنا من أجل حل موضوع الخطية . وبعد ذلك كان الجواب سريعاً مع الفعل . 

. 9وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ، خَرَجُوا وَاحِدًا فَوَاحِدًا، مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسْطِ. 10فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَدًا سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ،

والجميل في هذا السفر مع بعض التأمل . حينما قال السيد المسيح 

 قَالَ لَهَا:«يَاامْرَأَةُ، أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» 

11فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ، يَا سَيِّدُ!».

هنا السيد الرب تكلم ب سلطته ومكانته الذي هو الحاكم الديان رب الكل خالق السماء والأرض وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كانت عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به وله قد خلق

تكلم فم الرب كأنه في يوم الرب يوم الدينونه وقال . 

 فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«وَلاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضًا».


----------

